# bird training



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

It took some time to find a bird dog trainer, that was close enough to me and was willing to train me, and my dog together over a period of time. All the trainers I spoke with wanted to take my dog for 3 months, start training at around 9 months of age. I didint buy a dog to have someone else train. I would have just bought a broke dog. So I found a trainer who was willing to one on one train in 1-2hr sessions and thru the diffrent life stages, from puppy training to adult dog. Rojo and I just finished are 3rd training day. Rojo has natural abilitys beyond what I could have hoped for, I am very pleased with the progress. Just thought I would share some photos. If anyone in the Portland Oregon/SW Washington area is interested in this type of training program send me a PM.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/08/field-trials-oregon-style.html

Zigzag,
You have a great group of Vizsla owners in Trails End Vizsla Club. Many great field trialers and dogs. Great country for bird hunting.

You are a right to work with the trainer to train you and the dog. That was what we did for the first two years.

At two years old I did give Bailey over to a professional to "break" because this process really does take daily work and a lot of birds. In three months he was broke and back home. A very good investment. He is now a real joy to hunt behind. I, as a rookie hunter and hunting dog owner, would have messed him up.

Nice to see more HVF west coast folks working their dogs in the field. 
Maybe we'll get out one day. Good pictures and your dog has style. 8)
Happy trails and trials,
RBD


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Zigzag, you have a beautiful dog!


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks! Rojo is a Joy everyday.


----------

